# Korben Dallas Multipass!!



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

﻿I could never find a Korben Dallas kit to go with my collection, so I
kitbashed a Bruce Willis Die Hard kit . He's got his pistol blaster and 
I even made a minature Multi Pass!! I sculpted his boots, pants,
shirt, and gun, and his "4 a day" cigarette!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

He looks like he can negotiate! A really fine job!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Thanks, Lloyd!
"Gimme da CASSSSSH!"


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Peeebel-Eye!

BAAAAA-DAAAA-BOOM!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

BIG BAAADA BOOM, remember? 
boom?


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Great work! Someone needs to make a kit of Chris Tucker's character...


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Great stuff. (Bruce looks a little anorexic there). How about a group picture?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

He looks kinda like Jed Clampett.


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

"Yes dear she know's it's a Multipass" 

Your fine sculpts inspire me to pop the old Superbit DVD into the player and pop open a bottle of wine. Perhaps following up with Resident Evil or maybe The Messenger.

"Multipass!"


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Excellent modifications on Korben....that is one of my all time fav movies!


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

"Fifth Element" was one of those rare non-horror sci-fi movies that didn't really grab me from the promos. My cousin (who had already seen it) and I were on a movie-going rampage that summer (several a week - being bored and having a student discount will do that). She drug me in to see it, and I was completely hooked. It's one hell of a creative take on the standard "reluctant hero saves the planet/universe and gets the girl" plot.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

She "drug you in" ? is this like past tense of drag? don't get started on the grammar thread here...

Great show, though!

MULLLTIPASSS!


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

www.m-w.com: drug (main entry 3) - dialect past of drag.

Maybe dragged would have been more accurate. Drug sounds better.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Wrong ! I think she brang him in !! :tongue:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

nice work Mitch . i like the part where he hides the folks in the freezer . 
hb


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I like the part where he says
"you want some coffee? Bein' a priest you must drink a lot of coffee."
Ahhhhhhh! (gets bopped with the trophie)


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

"Auuuu - tow - wash."

"Yea, autowash."

And my favorite, Leeloo at the ticketgate- "Multipass!" Just the way she says it so fast is great!




Oh, yea, great kit!  Can you post a closeup of the multipass?


----------

